

In Pictures: 10 Elements Of A Sound Business Plan - ideas101
http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneurs/2007/05/09/palo-alto-software-ent-manage-cx_mc_0509businessplan_slide.html?partner=rediff

======
bigtoga
stop it. just stop spamming the YC boards with this crap.

